# My first cycle



## Crownan (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok first cycle complete and let me tell you, it's been tough to say the least. First thing first I thought I had learned what I need to know about the roids, how wrong I was as pct has been terrible and I'm now paying the price for my lack of knowledge.

My cycle went like this

anadrol 50 ed for 5weeks

Test hyp 300 twice a week Monday and Thursday for 20weeks

pct rohm tabs

While I was on cycle everything went well no sides other than a few spots and niggling head ache to start with from the drol I believe. I managed to put on 24pounds of good muscle which I was very happy and impressed with. I had only wanted to cycle for 12 weeks but the thought of coming off after the muscle I gained did not a peel to me so I stayed on BIG mistake. My knowledge was not up to scratch, I was taking nothing to keep estrogen down and my nuts alive, I had really sensitive nipples half way in and then formed a lump behind my left 1. This worried me but what came next shocked me even more, I decided to stop and take my pct. I started the pct a week and half after my last jab and within a week boom and I mean boom ACNE!! It attacked me all over face, neck, shoulders, back, arms and even stomach I though it would clear after 4 weeks of pct but during that time it got even worse, another mistake not trying to tackle it at the start. It's now been 2 months since pct and I'm still battling it I'm on antibiotics, showering twice a day, taking b5 and its only just started to go away. This has made me feel depressed and did affect me big time, thank god it's starting to clear. I really want to cycle again once it's cleared i only dropped 7 pound in muscle but I'm worried I will break out again. I thought my friend knew what he was doing and I was taking advice from him turns out he ain't got a clue just talked the talk. I know where I went wrong but I would like people's thoughts on this and another cycle complete with everything and with minimal acne side.

Please don't dig I'm here for guidance and knowledge


----------



## Crownan (Jul 2, 2012)

Crownan said:


> Ok first cycle complete and let me tell you, it's been tough to say the least. First thing first I thought I had learned what I need to know about the roids, how wrong I was as pct has been terrible and I'm now paying the price for my lack of knowledge.
> 
> My cycle went like this
> 
> ...


----------



## Crownan (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok thanks will take that on board, since I have finished I have been reading and learning like crazy. My lump cleared on pct and my nuts are finally coming back to life along with my sex drive. I know next time to keep my cycles short, estrogen to a minimal with provention and hcg to keep my nuts alive for a faster recovery after cycle. Should I have run pct for longer due to the length of my cycle? Would the estrogen build up have contributed to the acne aswell as hormones?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Seems like you have figured out your mistakes so no point me going on about it. As for acne there are plenty of lotions available which I find very effective such as benzoyl peroxide. Failing that accutane will almost sort any acne out but it has its side effects.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Crownan said:


> Ok first cycle complete and let me tell you, it's been tough to say the least. First thing first I thought I had learned what I need to know about the roids, how wrong I was as pct has been terrible and I'm now paying the price for my lack of knowledge.
> 
> My cycle went like this
> 
> ...


see you GP about the acne (i did and he gave me this 20% steroid cream which takes the acne away in about 3 days) and ask online for the nut problems mate.

hope i helped.


----------

